# Turkey Baiting?!?



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

First year turkey hunting, some may have seen the thread about the turkeys in my area not being around recently. Can I "bait" the turkeys to come back into my area? What kind of set up do I need it would have to be easy and cheap:lol:??


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

NO! NO! NO! get the turkey guide and read it. No bait. You also cannot feed them unless it cannot be accessed by deer.

Ganzer


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Baiting turkeys while hunting is illegal.

Some folks have been providing supplemental feed to the turkeys, but this is mainly to help get them through the hardest part of winter (search the older threads for more info). I believe the MWTHA program goes from Jan through the start of March, Linda G. and Jim Maturen would know this for sure. Once the spring-break up happens supplemental feeding stops, as the turkeys can get to other sources of food.

If they're not in your area right now, supplemental feeding probably will not bring them back.

Don't panic just yet if turkeys in your area seem to have vanished. Turkeys move around for various reasons, and change patterns in through the season. If you had turkeys in your area last spring, there's a good bet they'll be back this spring.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

No no no....I was not talking about baiting during season or hunting. I meant right now and I was speaking about the feed that deer cannot get into. Sorry for the confusion. Turkeys were all around a few weeks ago but after walking around/scouting yesterday no sign at all. They are always around the area though. So now that you know what I mean what kind of feed station could I use?


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Does the snow/ice conditions really merit a supplemental feed program (not baiting) in the Jackson area? The program is not designed to bring turkeys into an area or keep them there but provide for their survival if they are there and not able to survive without some help. IMO


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

The turkeys are here. I am NOT trying to attract them. Due to the recent snow they must have moved because of insufficient food sources. That is why if in my area I could supply feed for them so they would not have to go in search for it. This area is where they have always been but occasionally expand their search for food when it is not available


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

This might help.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-206200--,00.html


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I would think your turkeys will be back and you are not in an area where they will need your help. The NLP and UP need the help for the birds 

Ganzer


----------

